# Eco earth Background



## monkychillz (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi all it's a Newbie here lo,

Im gonna make a fake background and wanted to make a buttress tree out of foam to go in the vivarium and want to use eco earth for the final look.
Can i stick the eco to the foam with PVA and seal all over with watered PVA? I want to seal the eco so its easier to clean
Any advice and pics if anyone has done this would be great :2thumb:


----------



## ServantOMallard (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah that should be fine, it depends what kind of effect you're going for, I'd try experimenting with a few spare bits of polystyrene if you've got any more lying around. 

I'm making my own background at the minute aswell although I've gone for a more desert-rocky effect so lots and lots of grout!

Post pics when you've done as it'll be good to see what kind of effect you can get that I could potentially steal :2thumb:


----------



## monkychillz (Dec 1, 2010)

*eco earth*

Yer i spose i shoul try it first to see what its like.
When i start building il put some step by step pics up on ere.

Im converting a bookcase into a tall viv for a crestie that i will get soon
I want it to look like a rainforest with the buttress tree as the main deco and ive got a 4" camo Predator Figure thats gonna be on the tree in the background like the film lol


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i wouldnt use pva if your using eco earth im guessing its raiunforest setup? and pva doesnt allways hold well in humid conditions

what i recomend is use expanding foam then use silicone and press dry eco earth into it heres some pics 

the foam








start of silicone








the background








the finshed tank and frog 









it might look a tad daunting buts is really easy gorilla glue also works and is apparently alot easier than silicone there is a more in depth guide here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/572978-planted-exo-guide.html also feel free to drop me a pm if this is a route you would want to take i must say i do recomend


----------



## monkychillz (Dec 1, 2010)

*eco earth*

Great viv :no1:!!

what type of silcone?

Im really new to this lol how do you clean a foam+eco background?
thats why i wanted to seal it all over but as i can see with a more natural viv like yours its and others its not over sealed.


----------



## monkychillz (Dec 1, 2010)

*eco earth*

Ive just seen the rest of the post lo
bloody internet has been really bad today ,, and cant see a full page sometimes


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

monkychillz said:


> Ive just seen the rest of the post lo
> bloody internet has been really bad today ,, and cant see a full page sometimes


pft only losers clean there vivs you get a load of tropical woodlice europian woodlice and tropical and europian springtails chuck in some earth worms and they do ALL the work for you  and auqarium grade silicone in black or brown :welcome:but gorilla glue is suposed to be easier cheaper and the like


----------

